# Gumball 3000 nyc 2012



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

While walking through Times Square this morning, I saw this










for more: http://s103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/GUMBALL 3000 NYC 2012/


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

That is so cool...........the car AND the walking around NY.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

There were dozens of cars there... it was really quite a sight. 

I wonder what the chrome Lambogini looks like on a bright sunny day?
Like a giant mirror reflecting the sun, speeding by you at 140 mph?

Something like that speeding down some highway outside of Vegas could really put the zap on some unspecting, weary traveler's head. :freak:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Thats is cool. Awesome Belair.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for Sharon Jimmy...Neat Pics of some nicely painted and tricked out cars!

Bz


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

There's alot of nice hardware there!!! Thanks for posting.:thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## gomanvongo (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm kind of embarrassed to know something like this, but I think that chrome lambo is 50 Cent's. I know he had one of those trinkets chromed once! 

don't ask why I would retain this kind of info...

john


----------

